# February Challenge #1: Doll Face



## Jude (Feb 1, 2006)

Happy February everyone!

Specktra is filled with living dolls so come on ladies and boys.. show us what a doll you can be!

It doesn't matter whether it is a Kabuki Doll or a porcelain doll.  You can even be a Living Dead Doll... there are no limits so let your creativity fly!


----------



## Jude (Feb 1, 2006)

To kick off this challenge, I did a quick face.  I am so not happy with it though.  I was running late and didn't have a clear direction mapped out for the end result so here it is girls and boys...

Porcelain Doll meets the Joker?  hur hur hur






















and I got new new glasses!!  I had to have these because of the little Dior hearts..swooon


----------



## mama help (Feb 1, 2006)

i like you!


----------



## user3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Freaking awsome Jude! 
I love this challenge!

You did a smashing job doll face!


BTW that is just so wrong of you to sport those Dior glasses you know I want them!!


----------



## stacey (Feb 1, 2006)

woo whoo i cant wait! beautiful as ever girlie!


----------



## Naheed (Feb 1, 2006)

that looks so great. i LOVE your fotd's and really admire your makeup skills. =) how big is your collection?


----------



## pompoms6921 (Feb 2, 2006)

older one but still one of my favs

http://i1.tinypic.com/n204k0.jpg

http://i1.tinypic.com/n204ud.jpg


----------



## MelodyKat (Feb 2, 2006)

Old one and more to come!


----------



## oriGINAl (Feb 2, 2006)

and of course, this is barbie doll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(couldn't get that stupid white box out of the pic!)


----------



## makeUPwhore (Feb 2, 2006)

i tried ... i love bratz dolls =) 












http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...e/100_1502.jpg


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 2, 2006)

Oohh you do look like a Bratz doll!


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Feb 2, 2006)

Jude you are soooo cute I LOVE your glasses!!!!!!


----------



## user4 (Feb 2, 2006)

jude, you look hot as hell... love ur doll look and ur glasses..... they are bootiful!!!!!!
makeup whore, i love your bratz doll and great job with the replica!!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow,.. great challenge! I am gonna post for this one before the weekend! Great job girls! I love love love all the looks posted so far,...


----------



## Joke (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the Bratz doll! Well done!


----------



## Joke (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, so here am I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Wanna play?


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll do one just for this later but I did my sisters makeup as a doll for halloween . . .











She did the blood. If we had used mine, it woulda looked more realistic . . . Plus, I so did NOT want her to have harsh black eyeliner on the bottom, but she insisted.


and then me kind of doll-ish (old pictures)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...t/harajuku.gif


----------



## Bexx (Feb 2, 2006)

SonRisa! Beautiful as always and your sis looks great too! Great job! (boy is that an understatement!)


----------



## user3 (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...t/harajuku.gif_

 
You and your sis have very similar features!

The middle pic above totally looks like a doll!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 2, 2006)

wow sonrisa you really do look like a doll! thats aweeesome


----------



## user4 (Feb 3, 2006)

oh, i cant wait to do this challenge... i think i might go buy some stuff tomorrow. im so excited!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 3, 2006)

I was playing and kinda went for an old cupie doll look,...


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Feb 3, 2006)

i did this one a couple weeks ago


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 3, 2006)

Yay,I should do this..


----------



## mymymai (Feb 3, 2006)

I can do doll!  Some of these pics are rather old and thus blending isn't good at all.












If I have time, I might work on a non Gothic-Lolita doll look.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 3, 2006)

looks so great.


----------



## ette (Feb 3, 2006)

heres mine. my dumb horrible camera broke so i had to use my cell. ask me if you want to know what i used.


----------



## nobella (Feb 4, 2006)

wow thoughs are all really good


----------



## stacey (Feb 4, 2006)

godzilla, i admire your all our makeup approach. you are one creative chick.


----------



## Joke (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_h



_

 
Wow, that's SO doll like!
Nice work!


----------



## user4 (Feb 5, 2006)

this challenge is going SO well! so i think im trying it tomorrow while watching the superbowl!!! Lol


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_godzilla, i admire your all our makeup approach. you are one creative chick._

 
what im best at is the avent garde kind of stuff


----------



## stacey (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_what im best at is the avent garde kind of stuff_

 
and that's what i admire most. you're damn creative girl! imma have to get up in that school you're going to.


----------



## Pei (Feb 6, 2006)

Seriously I thought that I could look like *Blythe Doll* and I was wrong!










I tried to do look like the first one (thus no fanciful MU) but it was a joke!

I have the button nose, but it is way TOO huge! *LOL*






*Scary Dolly*





*Other old FOTDs with a "doll feel"...*




I realised my mistake, mismatch foundation


----------



## user3 (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Seriously I thought that I could look like *Blythe Doll* and I was wrong!










I tried to do look like the first one (thus no fanciful MU) but it was a joke!

I have the button nose, but it is way TOO huge! *LOL*






*Scary Dolly*





*Other old FOTDs with a "doll feel"...*




I realised my mistake, mismatch foundation 



_

 

Woman you look great! Of course I think you always look like a doll!


----------



## user4 (Feb 6, 2006)

omg, u look like a freaking doll reguardless... so cute!


----------



## Ms.Fion (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Seriously I thought that I could look like *Blythe Doll* and I was wrong!










I tried to do look like the first one (thus no fanciful MU) but it was a joke!

I have the button nose, but it is way TOO huge! *LOL*






*Scary Dolly*





*Other old FOTDs with a "doll feel"...*




I realised my mistake, mismatch foundation 



_

 

Hey i love what u dont to your eyes, subtle yet dolly v.nice ^^ u got some great contacts on, can i ask u what colour they are? looks wicked


----------



## Pei (Feb 7, 2006)

Hiya Fion, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wearing Encore's - Grey for the first look and green for the last two.
*whispers* I CP them


----------



## user3 (Feb 7, 2006)

I love this Challenge Jude!

You all are just a bunch of "dolls"


----------



## quiiknfast (Feb 8, 2006)

i love those dior glasses! jude where did u get them?


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome Challenge And All Of The Make~up Here Is Dynamite! All Hail The Queens Of Specktra!!!!!!!


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay so I decided to try this.....I probably could have done better, but this is to complex to wash over and start again!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 9, 2006)

Girlies... you all have some mad TALENT!!!  AWESOME!


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 9, 2006)

I want to see someone do this *I <3 Kevyn Aucoin*
http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/3...ccidoll6ak.jpg
This is Christina Ricci


----------



## Wishie88 (Feb 9, 2006)

I did this for a Makeupchallange on LJ













I call this Crazy Dolly!!!


----------



## Jude (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wishie88* 
_I did this for a Makeupchallange on LJ













I call this Crazy Dolly!!!_

 
Dude! I know you!


----------



## Wishie88 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Dude! I know you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe Hi Judica!!
I've been in the LJ MAC community for about a year now.
I didn't think you'd recognize me though!!


----------



## khadijah (Feb 10, 2006)

woah! That Christina Ricci doll look is fabulous! Did she have to shave her eyebrows for that?


----------



## LipstickChick (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khadijah* 
_woah! That Christina Ricci doll look is fabulous! Did she have to shave her eyebrows for that?_

 
Actually, IIRC, KA used spirit gum to cover up her real brows and then just painted on the straight brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

She's unrecognizable like that, isn't she?


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kevyn Aucoin Was A Pure Genius!


----------



## shadowprincess (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickChick* 
_Actually, IIRC, KA used spirit gum to cover up her real brows and then just painted on the straight brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

She's unrecognizable like that, isn't she?_

 
omg.... i didnt know it was her!! i thought it was a little girl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only now that u guys mention i look back and see the resemblance...


----------



## user2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Everyone did such a great job and now here's my pathetic try!

I call myself "*Crazy Bombshell doll meets a pirate in Harajuku*"!

Yeah and I know that my skin looks crappy! I had an hard time applying the Pure White pigment.....






















And a wicked pic! I blinked when I took the pic!!


----------



## user4 (Feb 16, 2006)

u look ghostly.... but good job!!! love the cheeks!!!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 17, 2006)

This is one i did for a plastics challenge, not your average doll but a doll all the same


----------



## Pei (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG! SCARY! Esp the 3rd. How did u manage to make ur face shine like plastic?!?!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Feb 17, 2006)

I sprayed it with this oily moisturiser spray I got for chrismalas =D


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-x-buttercup-x-* 
_This is one i did for a plastics challenge, not your average doll but a doll all the same















_

 
ha, you look like a dior model, nice!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-x-buttercup-x-* 
_This is one i did for a plastics challenge, not your average doll but a doll all the same















_

 
wow, very good job, I am quite impressed


----------



## kimmy (Feb 18, 2006)

everyone looks so great!!

linda, i didn't even recognize you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the eyes!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_everyone looks so great!!

linda, i didn't even recognize you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the eyes!!_

 
Haha!
I didn't recognize my either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially when I did my lips!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 18, 2006)

holy crap! u gals looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 19, 2006)

great jobs


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Specktra Gals Rock Hard!!!!!!!!


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow! You girls are great! 

I like -x-buttercup-x-'s the most! I love how realistic the cracks look and the plastic-like feel!


----------



## ShelleyME (Feb 21, 2006)

OK, I know that this is cheating.  No makeup added!




My daughter, Helena, about 10 months old


----------



## ShelleyME (Feb 21, 2006)

OK, here's me:






I have alot of natural coloring on my lids and lips.  So, I put concealer and then my liquid foundation all over.  I used my Tease Me quad for the eyes, lined with Smolder. Fake eyelashes for maximum dolly effect. Spice to line the lips and then Pervette layered with C-thru.  Then Chic lightly in the middle of lips.  I tried to use whatever blushes that I had, but, none would show up.  I had an old Fetish How Emabarassing blush and that was too strong! So, I wiped off as much as possible and covered with some of my Studiofix.


----------



## user4 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-x-buttercup-x-* 
_This is one i did for a plastics challenge, not your average doll but a doll all the same



_

 
this one is kinda creepy cuz u really do look like a plastic doll!!!


----------



## lovejam (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShelleyME* 
_My daughter, Helena, about 10 months old_

 
She's so cute~ And she has the same name as my daughter, so that just makes me like her even more.


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShelleyME* 
_OK, I know that this is cheating.  No makeup added!




My daughter, Helena, about 10 months old_

 
OMG!!!! She's sooooo adorable! She so looks like a doll!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 23, 2006)

shelley, you and your daughter look so much alike!! you both are beautiful


----------



## ShelleyME (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jude:  I have similar Diors.  They are what I'm wearing in my avatar pic.  I put Rx sunglass lenses in them, so, insurance paid for them baby! Mine have crystals, but, only in the Dior name, no heart and arrow.  Mine are also white on the inside. I've since put transitions lenses in them.


----------



## HappyHannah (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_heres mine. my dumb horrible camera broke so i had to use my cell. ask me if you want to know what i used.



















_

 
This is so pretty! I must know what you used on your lips.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 23, 2006)

I've been wanting to do one of these challenges forever and just never got around to it, I'm so happy I finally did! I went for the norm and just did the light face with rosy cheeks and long lashes. It didn't come out as well as I'd hoped, but then again I'm not used to doing my make up like this! I think I look a bit like Baby Jane (from that movie) and that scares me. lol


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

VV - you remind me of the 'Pierrot' dolls - I think the Japanese are very fond of those, hence the Harajuku borrowing its influence.

Some awesome work here people! I love how lots of you did different takes on what a doll face is!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Everyone did such a great job and now here's my pathetic try!

I call myself "*Crazy Bombshell doll meets a pirate in Harajuku*"!

Yeah and I know that my skin looks crappy! I had an hard time applying the Pure White pigment.....






















And a wicked pic! I blinked when I took the pic!!




_

 
looks so doll like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ehm,did you get that top at emp.de? cause i just bought the same one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all you ladies did such a freaggin great job =))


----------



## ShelleyME (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heenx0x0* 
_I've been wanting to do one of these challenges forever and just never got around to it, I'm so happy I finally did! I went for the norm and just did the light face with rosy cheeks and long lashes. It didn't come out as well as I'd hoped, but then again I'm not used to doing my make up like this! I think I look a bit like Baby Jane (from that movie) and that scares me. lol_

 
I think you look great, not at all the scary Baby Jane


----------



## jackie (Feb 24, 2006)

MakeUPwhore,
I LOVE That look. You have amazing features, and you totally do look like the Bratz doll.


----------



## ette (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 
_This is so pretty! I must know what you used on your lips._

 
thank you!
mac myth as base. than it is hard candy 10 years of gloss with hard candy lipgloss in pixie over.


----------



## user2 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Crazy Girly* 
_looks so doll like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ehm,did you get that top at emp.de? cause i just bought the same one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all you ladies did such a freaggin great job =))_

 
No I got at at H&M at last summer's sale!


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't have any fake lashes and I know it's really simple, but this is my Barbie look. The hair ruins it, so, um, try to imagine a little kid cut all off. They all do that, right? I know I did.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nick* 
_I didn't have any fake lashes and I know it's really simple, but this is my Barbie look. The hair ruins it, so, um, try to imagine a little kid cut all off. They all do that, right? I know I did.





_

 
your so cute...and yes I did cut off barbies hair...who didn't?


----------



## thejadedstar (Feb 28, 2006)

*Jem... She's totally outrageous.*

My inspiration for this look was my favorite doll as a kid, Jem.






We go way back.

All in all, I had a blast. And scrubbing the blue out of my eyebrows wasn't *that* bad!


----------



## chako012 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey guys this is my first picture post! 
I'm not as pasty as the doll but I tried!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 28, 2006)

the jadedstar and chako012, they are so great! love them <3


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Everyone look so amazing!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 29, 2006)

I know it's waaayyy late but here's mine!


----------



## lovalotz (Oct 29, 2006)

aww jeez
I was a doll for my friend's halloween party tonight!
=( maybe some other day


----------



## poppy z (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi!

In a french beauty forum we have a doll challenge.
This is my version : a living dead doll!

this mac face chart from halloween inspired me:





and me:


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 28, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## Janice (Jan 28, 2007)

That is AWESOME Poppy!


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 2, 2007)

too bad most of the pictures do not open with me


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 13, 2007)

I wasn't trying for a dollish look...but it kinda looks dollish...

p.s. sorry for the cleavageness haha


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 15, 2007)

wow...u guys look absolutely stunning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 each and everyone of you..


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 7, 2007)

more....I was playing around last night after class


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow Poppy! You make the BEST doll ever!


----------



## Amelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

i know now is already in march but hey! for the fun of it i digged out some past picture of mine..

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...l/Image459.jpg


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG Amelyn, you are a true doll!  No makeup required!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 25, 2007)

these are so so good but im kinda creeped out coz they look so real esp jude and  godzillaxahhhh


----------



## Kim. (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amelyn* 

 
_i know now is already in march but hey! for the fun of it i digged out some past picture of mine..






_

 

What did you use on your cheeks in this picture?


----------



## Funsizenotshort (Apr 9, 2007)

Here's my doll face look that I did a while ago.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 16, 2007)

everybody looks fantabulous!


----------

